# 2016 winter reaper sign up and discussion thread



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I am not going to join the fun. I am unsure where I am with the new year. Rather not push my luck. In the meantime, I am going to watch and drool.


----------



## StormyNightDesigns (Nov 18, 2015)

Count me in, working on my likes/dislikes now. Will have them listed soon.


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

I would love to join!  Working on my likes/dislikes and will post soon.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

sorry nowhining...but I understand!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm not individually joining up but I will be helping StormyNight with his victim! Super excited!!! Can't wait to see Likes lists!!!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm in! Contemplating what to put on my list.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

come join us !! it brightens up the long winter months!!


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

i am signing up.. and will post my likes/dislikes and send bethene all my info this weekend.. just getting the house kind of back in order since the holidays are over with.. but also in the middle of planning a few big ball game parties ... ROLL TIDE !!!!!!


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

Oh man, I am so tempted. Luckily I have some time to think about it.....but I'll robably end up joining lol.


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

Ok, fine. I talked myself into it. I'll post likes/dislikes nd pm Bethene shortly.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Going to sit this one out . Have some projects I want to get done. If I get them done before sign up ends I may join in  
Look forward to seeing what everyone gets


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Still not sure about this. I really want to be in, but taking my time before committing to make sure I really can do this justice.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Currently I'm doing the Vampy Valentine card exchange but I think I'll be able to manage this one too.. going to give it the weekend to made a definite yes or no.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

come join us!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Hhhmmmmmm....Should I? Shouldn't I? Decisions, decisions...............


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Pumpkin5 said:


> Hhhmmmmmm....Should I? Shouldn't I? Decisions, decisions...............


Yes the pie cover has spoken join in 
Lol


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

yes..every one, please join us!!


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

Come and join the fun! There is a lot you could do to make Valentine's Day creepy along with skulls wearing green top hats for St. Patty's day, zombie bunnies for Easter in case you are thinking these holidays are too cutesy compared to Halloween. 

COME AND JOIN THE FUN!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

we actually only have one official sign up, me!lol!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

It's going to be the best Reaper of the year! I can feel it


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I think so too


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

I sent Bethene my info, let the fun begin!


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

I'm officially all signed up and list posted .. yah !!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

officially 6 signed up..


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm in! Lol


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Isn't it more intimate when only a few sign up? Then it is like a tiny, little, exclusive Halloweenforum club. I am definitely waffling towards being one of the exclusive SR's of the Winter Reaper......


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

giving this a bump


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

zombie bunnies :-D


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

I am going to have to sit this one out. Its so lovely being a freelancer when I can plan my own time, and so annoying, when I cant plan my economy lol.
For anyone doing Bloody Valentine, feel free to check out my Pinterest board, of just exactly that name  Will lurk at boards and look at pics of course 
https://dk.pinterest.com/pennyapple/my-bloody-valentine/


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I agree pumpkin5 I love the smaller ones also. Also a great time for first time reapers to join.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

agree, booswife!!!
so anyone else?


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Ok we're in have send my PM in like a bad little girl.... BAWWWAHHHHH hahahaha


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

YAY!!!!!
come out come out where ever you are..... and join the reaper


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

7 official!!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I thought I counted 8. Has everyone pmd you that has lists so far? There's still time for a few more


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Don't think I'll be joining in but will see how things look closer to the deadline.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

no, don't believe I have everyone official ...but will check to see if I forgot soneone


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

This is the place to sign up for the fun!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

How many so far ?


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

7 officially, some others that said they want to but have not pm'd me...


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

posted this on the likes thread...thought I was on this one lol, sometimes I loose track of where I am.

I'm pretty sure I am going to sign up as a team with my daughter, she wants to be the one to sign up so I am going to get her on that in the next day or so, we have to figure out a list first.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I finally sent Bethene my info! Wahoo!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

yay!!!now we have 8! any one else?


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

disembodiedvoice said:


> posted this on the likes thread...thought I was on this one lol, sometimes I loose track of where I am.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I am going to sign up as a team with my daughter, she wants to be the one to sign up so I am going to get her on that in the next day or so, we have to figure out a list first.


My brother (StormyNights) and I are teaming up also. Yay!! It will be fun!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

OK, I've given myself a deadline to get some major things finished around here and if I succeed, this reaper will be my reward! 

Now back to work!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

come join the fun!!!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

any more reapers??


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

you know you want to!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

i guess i better hurry up and decided one way or another lol


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Come on everyone. StormyNights and I want to make something for you!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Well I'm at 50% of my goal with a week to go! Now I'm trying to decide whether or not it's feasible to participate.  I've been busy with paperwork, trying to get the first project of the prop building group organized and being a mother. I'm finally getting caught up and the little one sat up on her own for over two minutes yesterday! Today we manged to group three appointments together for her and I'm hoping that wasn't a mistake. 

I also have to admit one list has me stumped for ideas.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Look forward to seeing all the pics of goodies


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Would love to join, but we just got a new car, so money went there, lol. I'll be watching from the sidelines for all the goodies you guys get!! I'm sure I'll get in on the fun on a future reaper, again!

Lizzy, so awesome to hear your little one is starting to sit up by herself!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

sorry you two can't join us, but I totally understand!

but we would love to have more join!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I finished up some big things I am going to join in on the fun I will get my list going and info sent to bethane today


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Yippee!!!!! More Victims!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

any one else??? please come play!!


----------



## darksnowflakeelsa (Jan 1, 2016)

Hi I'm new to this forum and me and my mom disembodiedvoice are going to join as a team. Going to send bethene our info now and be officially signed up


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ok all signed up


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

we now have 11!!! yay!! anyone else!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Come join the fun


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

yes, please do!! would like at least 20, right now we have 11


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

We need at least 1 more. I don't like uneven numbers haha.....


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Victim victim victim


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Yes I wonder where everyone is... we're even having trouble getting pees to join in on the Vampy Valentine card exchange... I think this is the smallest card exchange group yet....


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

It's almost victim time!!!! A few more days left for sign ups


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

time is running out,, those on the fence, come and play!
!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm going to wait and see how things look after this snowstorm is over. Right now we have 10-1/2 inches and it's supposed to continue through tomorrow. Keeping my fingers crossed that we still have electric in the morning. My thoughts are with all of you getting slammed with this snow too.


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

I wish I could join I just don't think I have the time right now  yes the vampy valentines list is small this time. Lizzy I hope you guys have power too.....our news station kept talking like we were going to get all this snow and we haven't gotten a single flake yet.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

The one thing I don't miss not living in Chicago anymore is the BLIZZARDS. Here in the Pacific NW power outages are pretty normal... those shallow rooted Douglas firs come down fairly often and always aim for the power lines. Snow isn't normally a problem where we live it's over saturated soil with high winds that cause the trees to commit suicide. Stay warm and safe.


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

Hyay! A few more days til the fun begins! Sorry to hearsome of you guys are getting really nasty weather though. It started sleeting here in central North Carolina around 6am on the 22nd and turned to kind of heavy snow for most of the day. We have only 3 inches, maybe four, or so right now and it's crusting over with ice. Stay warm and safe you guys who are dealing with really crappy weather! And don't go for a drive unless you absolutely have to!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

So far so good! It's still snowing but it apparently slacked off at some point because we were averaging a little over an inch an hour yesterday and looks like there's another 4-5 inches now. They did predict some wind with this storm but so far we have gotten none of it which is odd but good. The electric company spent millions clearing right-of-ways after the derecho and Sandy hit us hard in 2012 but I'm afraid a good gust of wind combined with the weight of the snow would still bring some trees down.  

Edit: we are currently at 16" now.


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

I tried looking to see if I had sent bethene my information and can't access my sent folder, can only access my Inbox so I am thinking I didn't send my info in time  Oh well, alas, I will sit back and watch the fun if I am not able to join in 

Happy Winter Reaping Everyone!!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Miss Hallows Eve said:


> I tried looking to see if I had sent bethene my information and can't access my sent folder, can only access my Inbox so I am thinking I didn't send my info in time  Oh well, alas, I will sit back and watch the fun if I am not able to join in
> 
> Happy Winter Reaping Everyone!!


Thjere's still time! Deadline is the 26th.


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

Yay! Thank-you lizzyborden! I thought the deadline was the 22nd .... 

Sending my info in now!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Come join the fun


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

I am all signed up!!


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

getting closer .. YAH !!!! VICTIM .... VICTIM .... VICTIM ... VICTIM !!!!!!!!! drinking coffee waiting on my Victim !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Toying with joining. I have read through all the lists and they are all cool. A few just leave me totally blank with what I could do. That scares me with so few in this. It increases the chance of me not knowing what to do. I have a small amount of time to still think this over and decide. In the meantime, I have made a list to send off and post in case I decide to join. Also we are possibly going on a cruise in early April and if we make the decision to go and join our daughter and family, I will be saving funds for that. What to do? What to do?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

tomorrow is last day for sign ups come join us guys will be fun and everyone likes a challenge


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

OK, I'm in! Need to work on my list and send info to Bethene.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

yay Lizzy!!!

one more day...any one else? I will keep it open until Wednesday morning when I look at my messages!! lol!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

List posted and info sent! Now I'm off to do some stalking and patiently wait for my victim!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I am in! Just posted my list. It is way long---more for a reference for me for the year. LOL

Sending info to bethene now.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Happy Birthday to my Brother StormyNight!







Here's the cake I made him


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Happy birthday Stormy Night!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> Happy Birthday to my Brother StormyNight!
> View attachment 272910
> 
> Here's the cake I made him
> View attachment 272911


happy birthday have some cake for me too


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

Happy Birthday Stormy Night!! Wishing you another boo-tiful trip around the sun


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Happy Birthday Stormy Night!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

whoo hoo!! we now have 13!!!!! One more day.. come play with us, you know you want to~


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

bethene said:


> whoo hoo!! we now have 13!!!!! One more day.. come play with us, you know you want to~



Tempting....very tempting.


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

One more Day! Maybe we will hve several late additions


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Happy Birthday Stormy Night!!!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

bethene said:


> whoo hoo!! we now have 13!!!!! One more day.. come play with us, you know you want to~


Lucky number 13! This is going to be fun!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Have an awesome birthday, StormyNight!!!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Ok I've done a little updating to my list on the likes and dislikes... hope it helps out my reaper a bit.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I guess I was number 13. That is my lucky and favorite number! Woo hoo!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

last day to sign up!!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Yippee!!!! Time for a victim!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Victim whoot I am going to make you smile


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

tapping my fingers... counting down the hours...... ready to get started..


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Victim! Victim! Victim!


----------



## StormyNightDesigns (Nov 18, 2015)

Thanks everyone! Can't wait for my victim!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm so excited to teach my daughter how to stalk ! nothing quite like leading your young down the dark path


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Hhhhmmmmm.......I wonder.....should I???


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

pumpkin5 said:


> hhhhmmmmm.......i wonder.....should i???


yes yes yes


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> yes yes yes




 Oh, okay then!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

And can I just say.....victim, Victim, VICTIM, VICTIM, VICTIM, VICTIM!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Whoot pumpkin joined the party


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

yay!!! 
have a busy day today, have everyone matched...and will do my best to get them to you asap..


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Can't wait. I am in Dallas today and will keep checking for
the name of victim. Hope to do some scouting in thrift shops per my Vic's list


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

Whoo-hoo! It's Victim Day!!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

sorry for the delay, was gone most of the morning and am headed out now....will. get them out sopn


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Victim I am going to do my best to make you smile


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I swear I'm more excited to know who stormy nights victim is more than if it were my own! Haha....lets do this!!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Hey Bethie, since I was tardy to the party I will hush like a good girl and sit with my hands in my lap and not bother you at all....take you time.....


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

I got my victim! I got my victim!! *doing a little HaPpY tO HaVe My ViCtIm DaNcE* 

Let the fun begin!!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Me, too! I am so excited because I have lots of things here to finish up and use for things on Victims list. That means I can get on this quickly.

That is a great thing since I found out today that I will be having my knee replacement redone. I saw a second knee revision specialist in Dallas today and he said it has to come out and be redone based on my allergy testing that shows I am allergic to some of the metal in the knee. I am scared, but at the same time excited. There have been problems with this blasted knee from the start and my physical therapist thought it was either not the right size or not aligned correctly form the beginning. Then as I continued to have problems she thought it was the metal. The original surgeon did not support this at all.

It was delayed because I tore my rotator cuff and had to have that repaired and then partially redone when it froze. So I had a huge lapse in time. Finally, this past year I was so miserable with it that I finally went to a specialist in Dallas who ordered all the testing. I went back to him in early September and saw his partner who does all the revisions. That Harvard jerk just sort of put me off and would not commit to a problem.

I went back to the physical therapist and asked who else I could go to for a consult and she gave me this guy's name. He is the chief of orthopedics at a large and leading medical center in Dallas. I took all the test results to him and he said it needs to come out or I will stay the same with pain and limited use of it and no bending capability. He has to check with the manufactor of the knee he wants to use and they may have to make one out of the components he wants. Also have to get insurance on board and all the medical checks on me. Tentatively it will be done in March if everything lines up okay!.

So, I want to get a move on this Reap, too. THis will be so much fun with my victim. Now, I am off to dig through all my stuff and stash to see what else I have to work with. Oh, a teaser, won't that be fun if I can come up with one, too.

I can't wait to get started oh dear Victim.

Thank you bethene.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

every one should have theirs..


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ya got my victim whoot


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Yay!!! We have the perfect victim!!!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Yay! I got an awesome victim! 

Oh and I updated my likes list


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

OHHH a new victim for us to a gotcha to.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

found something at a thrift store for my victim today!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

very excited about my victim


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Wouldn't it be funny if someone said..... SHEESH! My victim is so difficult to pick for? (Not me of course, I got the best victim EVER!) I love getting a newbie to the Secret Reaper....so very many possibilities!

Oh, and I added to my likes list...


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I got the BEST! Lol


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

and so the stalking begins.......... is it bad that i stalk everyone's pages??? lol.......


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Always Wicked said:


> and so the stalking begins.......... is it bad that i stalk everyone's pages??? lol.......


Not at all, I do the same thing!  Actually I've spent hours just looking at everyone's Pinterest boards.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm trying to decide what to make for my victim. So many ideas including one that would be a nightmare to ship.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

looking forward to working on my victims goodies this weekend


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I 've spent the day plotting and planning. lol

I already have a stash of things that I have that will be perfect to send and the supplies for another that is on the list. Yea!!!! There is something that I want that I need to get out and find. This is so much fun!!

I also added a little something to my list of ideas. Wow, I am really excited about the coming Haunt season!!!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Not that I really have the time for this right now, but since I have a very sore throat and don't feel like being up and about, I am going to check out everyone's Pinterest boards.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

My hubby thinks he's hilarious


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Ok, he's got me on this one


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

lol....that was funny!!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Ah victim! Still plotting and planning. Working on prop building tutorial all weekend so won't officially get to work on goodies until Tuesday. I'm wondering how much it would cost to ship a refrigerator box and thinking I may have to scale back a bit.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

While doing some stalking, I came up with something to make for my victim that I think they will love!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Wouldn't it be nice if the Post Office charged ZERO to ship Secret Reaper gifts as a nod to the particularly kind and wonderful vibe that IS Secret Reaper? But then I guess everyone would say that anything that they shipped was a "secret reaper" gift..... It's bad how a few bad apples screw it up for the rest of us....not that the Post Office ever did offer to ship SR gifts for free, but I was having a very quiet little daydream.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

By the way, I think my victim is going to absolutely LOVE what I am planning....I just ordered a few things I will need to complete my fiendish plans...  Muhahahahahahaaaaaaaaa. Isn't it great how I can go from Valentine's Day, to Halloween in a blink of an eye? I just astound myself some days. Other days, I just sort of surprise myself.... Astound, surprise....Hhhmmmmm,...and then there are the days I'm aghast. Those are really weird days.


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

I've got a couple of projects planned, and a trip to a really huge antique tomorrow will hopefully score some cool materials.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

I went to an antique mall/shop/thing today and found some A-M-A-Z-I-N-G things. (you have to say the word amazing like one of those vapid, little air-head, reality t.v. show girls or it doesn't count) I have lots to do to transform my purchases, but I do think my victim is going to squeal with delight. (yes, I said squeal) Being in creative mode is such a high for me....I feel like I am ablaze with creative fires...a metaphor...but just in case, I'm keeping a big glass of water by my side in case I ignite. (now, I'm just being silly, as Bobzilla would say...)

.....crickets......where are all the Secret Reaper people??? I feel like I am the only one around.....yikes....it feels like I am in a little boat....all by myself....and then I see a fin....


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Pumpkin5 said:


> I went to an antique mall/shop/thing today and found some A-M-A-Z-I-N-G things. (you have to say the word amazing like one of those vapid, little air-head, reality t.v. show girls or it doesn't count) I have lots to do to transform my purchases, but I do think my victim is going to squeal with delight. (yes, I said squeal) Being in creative mode is such a high for me....I feel like I am ablaze with creative fires...a metaphor...but just in case, I'm keeping a big glass of water by my side in case I ignite. (now, I'm just being silly, as Bobzilla would say...)
> 
> .....crickets......where are all the Secret Reaper people??? I feel like I am the only one around.....yikes....it feels like I am in a little boat....all by myself....and then I see a fin....


I love finding the Amazing things. 

i was burning wood today for my victim haha


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Da da da da da.... that is supposed to be the Jaws music for Pumpkin5 and the little boat and the BIIIIIIIGGGGG shark fin. lol

I found something really cool today for my vic, too. Fun, fun fun!!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

SSSSHHHHHH-SH-SH-SHHHHARRKKKKK!!!!


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

I've been busy with the fam and friends this weekend.. hopefully after i return some children to their parents i can concentrate... I always give the kiddos(nieces and nephews) my full attention when I'm lucky enough to have them over  .


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

We are here.. just lurking  - well I am lurking anyway, since I skipped this one. Kinda regretting it now, when I see you guys plotting  



Pumpkin5 said:


> I went to an antique mall/shop/thing today and found some A-M-A-Z-I-N-G things. (you have to say the word amazing like one of those vapid, little air-head, reality t.v. show girls or it doesn't count) I have lots to do to transform my purchases, but I do think my victim is going to squeal with delight. (yes, I said squeal) Being in creative mode is such a high for me....I feel like I am ablaze with creative fires...a metaphor...but just in case, I'm keeping a big glass of water by my side in case I ignite. (now, I'm just being silly, as Bobzilla would say...)
> 
> .....crickets......where are all the Secret Reaper people??? I feel like I am the only one around.....yikes....it feels like I am in a little boat....all by myself....and then I see a fin....


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Hoping goodies I ordered come this week


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Here is a teaser of what I'm up to.........


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I have no clue what Stormy Night has up his sleeve for his victim but I've decided on a couple of contributions hehe.....I placed some orders for some materials  I'm pretty excited. I hope it turns out like it is in my head!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

A photo teaser


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Sorry I've been out of it my depression has been kicking my butt. I'm fighting back by doing some online shopping for you today sweet victim! And I found a couple things to transform for you! (Insert poor evil laugh) I love Halloween but my evil laugh really is pitiful! 

I also received good mail today! We got a new pet!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow, both the bone baby and daughter are precious!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Do we have a photo thread or using this one ?


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

This was something I ordered for myself. Sorry I didn't specify


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Oh some of the goodies for my victim arrived yesterday the others will be here Thursday sweet.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Still scratching my head about how to proceed on planned project.  Thrift stores yesterday didn't yield what I was looking for so back to the drawing board. There's one thing I'm planning on ordering for my victim but need to do some homework to make sure it's exactly what my victim needs. 

Today I'm trying to finish a few more steps on the pumpkin building tutorial, catch up on housework and play with the baby. Tomorrow I will be gone all day and possibly all evening too, so it looks like Thursday will be my earliest opportunity to get crafting.


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

beautifulnightmare said:


> Sorry I've been out of it my depression has been kicking my butt. I'm fighting back by doing some online shopping for you today sweet victim! And I found a couple things to transform for you! (Insert poor evil laugh) I love Halloween but my evil laugh really is pitiful!
> 
> I also received good mail today! We got a new pet!
> View attachment 273236


Here I thought maybe this picture was of the "couple of things" you were planning to transform!  Which one is the new pet?  Looks like your daughter is in love already <3


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

No worries dear victim ..... I am getting things together for you. Have my crafting corner, finally, in working order so I can get started on a couple of things I have planned for you. This is SO much fun!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

if all goes well I should be shipping soon


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Things are coming together beautifully! I'm very pleased with what I've done so far..... Don't you just love when things work out as you had planned? Beats the heck out of when everything goes shizzle-ca-put-wang-a-lang-a-prfttttttt......


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

^ Umm - translation of "shizzle.........." please? 

It isn't in the American English to British English dictionary.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

We've been slowly coming up with ideas for our victim. I haven't had that one ( or two hopefully) good ideas that just scream "thats it" at me ! We are stalking and thinking and planning. Darksnowflakeelsa has been away at grandma's for the past 3 days so I'm waiting on her butt to get home to really get this party started. We are going "reaper" shopping this weekend.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

This needs to be bump


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

Went gather a few more things. A couple of things are coming to us in the mail. I think I have most of what I need to start puttung things together. I need to tkae advantage of the next sale on sculpey type clays because I'm about to fly through the supply I have lol. First piece will be a Hand of Glory.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm learning new things


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I am looking forward to see pics of everyone's goodies


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

I have a most EXCELLENT Reaper! A wonderful teaser arrived for me yesterday, full of Halloween treats! Something just perfect to add to my graveyard and a bag of assorted Halloween buttons to wear, plastic skeletons, a fortune fish, and a Star Wars Pez dispenser! It was Reaper madness at my house last night! Oh Thank You Reaper you made my Wednesday anything but ordinary!  



































The skeleton lights up and plays a variety of Halloween sounds! With the assorted bones, this is a great addition for my 2016 graveyard.  Yay! What a fun surprise this early in the Reaping!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Oh great items you got yaaaa pics


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

DandyBrit said:


> ^ Umm - translation of "shizzle.........." please?
> 
> It isn't in the American English to British English dictionary.


 That is just my way of saying "#[email protected]*%!#&%$" without using bad language. You know, when you are gluing something, or painting something and instead of it doing as you wish, it completely goes the other way? That is what "shizzle-ca-put-wang-a-lang-a-prfttttttt"......means.


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

^Right - got it now!

Just an elongated way of saying "sugar" instead of the swear word you want to use. I use "sugar" at work when there are little people running round the visitor centre and something has just gone wrong in a major way.


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

I got the frame, or skeleton if you will ( harhar har), of the hand of glory done. Then , tragically, the old hot glue gun craps out lol. Well, off to the store early next week for a replacement. Luckily I won't need it in a hurry. Got some small pieces I can start sculpting in the mean time. This is turning out to be the most craft centered reaper yet! I've noticed in past reapers that some of you guys send your treats off in the mail in batches. I'm thinking I might do that this time around. I'm going to have a fairly large item to ship, and a few smaller fragile items. It may be easier to do it in stages. Also, I think ( I hope) it will be more enjoyable for my dear victim to get a series of reaps, letting them have the fun of anticipating the next delivery.


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

Got a teaser in the mail today! It's a little coffin with some V-Day chocolates inside! I'll post pics tomorrow. So exciting!!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm really excited about this reaping!! Fun fun fun!!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I am having so much fun with this one. Looking for teaser ideas. I think I will also send in stages. Is the ship deadline Feb. 22?


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

yes, Printer..that is the date..

I found some things for my victim, both to make and just bought!! Excited about this reaper..


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

went looking for another item tonight but darn could not find it time for plan b


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

Here is the progress so far on the Hand of Glory:


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

It's been the week from hell and as a result I'm short on cash. So what I had planned to order for my victim has to be put off for the moment.  

Little one and I are going visiting tomorrow so I may just raid my Mom's stash of craft stuff and see if I can find anything that may spark an idea or two.


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

Yay Teaser!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Do I send out a teaser? Or Don't I? So many questions.....or....maybe I've already sent one out.....I'm an enigma...wrapped in a riddle...punctuated with a semicolon...maybe a question mark..


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Shipping monday .


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

did some work today on a craft.. not doing many but am doing a couple,,,


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Ahhhhh....I'm feeling Reaperish this evening.....the stalking around, the skulking through back alleys....it's all so seductive and fun....I can't really share more since it would give up my stalking subterfuge.....shhhhhh, little victim....shhhhhhhh...rock-a-bye victim....in the treetop....when the bow breaks....well......ouch.....


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow, teasers---plural!!!???? How exciting. Maybe I have mailed one.....

Saki, dang you, you always make us look like slow pokes. I can't believe that you are shipping on Monday! 

I will be watching the delivery trucks since I think you usually ship by one of them. Someone will be getting a great saki box soon.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Yep this week a brown truck should be visiting someone


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

as usual,way behind Saki! !


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

OK I admit it! Just got the first feasible idea for my victim! I'll be spending the afternoon working on the prop building tutorial but tonight the stalking shall continue!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Here are several teaser pictures for my victim.






















Hmmmm.....wonder what I am up to.......


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

You guys do know, as the packages get delivered, it will be easier to guess who your Secret Reaper is. Ah well, with the sweets, so comes the bitter...... What if we all promise not to tell?!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

printersdevil said:


> Here are several teaser pictures for my victim.
> View attachment 273539
> 
> View attachment 273540
> ...


Acorn stew?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Pumpkin5 said:


> You guys do know, as the packages get delivered, it will be easier to guess who your Secret Reaper is. Ah well, with the sweets, so comes the bitter...... What if we all promise not to tell?!


Which is OK by me lol


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Pumpkin5 said:


> You guys do know, as the packages get delivered, it will be easier to guess who your Secret Reaper is. Ah well, with the sweets, so comes the bitter...... What if we all promise not to tell?!


Maybe some of us are just not admitting we're in, so that no one will guess...Mwahahahaha!
Or, you, know, maybe some of us just skipped this one. That's possible too.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

dear victim your box is going to have to wait to go out tomorrow but never fear it will get shipped this week for sure


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I started painting something for my victim.


----------



## StormyNightDesigns (Nov 18, 2015)

Yeah, what am I up too? Makes one wonder huh! Here is a teaser! Haha nice looking wood huh!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Box shipping today  that Egyptian digging can be rough


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

I want to send a sorry out to my victim for not being the best of reapers this time around... We've been a little distracted... On Friday we had so take our Lucy (Great Dane) to her final Vet appointment. Old age and drug resistant infection had been getting to much for her. Going to distract ourselves from her loss by working double hard now on our reaper gift.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

A teaser for my victim


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

so sorry stinkerbell...it is so hard when we lose our fur babies...hugs to you!


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

Oh Victim, Sweet Victim ... I am having so much fun shopping and crafting for you  HOPING to have it out by weeks end but if not, Monday should be for sure ... I hope. Lol! 

Saki.Girl was right on her victim this time! Wow, can't believe her package is on the way. Makes me feel old and slow.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Miss Hallows Eve said:


> Oh Victim, Sweet Victim ... I am having so much fun shopping and crafting for you  HOPING to have it out by weeks end but if not, Monday should be for sure ... I hope. Lol!
> 
> Saki.Girl was right on her victim this time! Wow, can't believe her package is on the way. Makes me feel old and slow.


LOL I just came up with a good idea for mine fast


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing everyone's goodies


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> I want to send a sorry out to my victim for not being the best of reapers this time around... We've been a little distracted... On Friday we had so take our Lucy (Great Dane) to her final Vet appointment. Old age and drug resistant infection had been getting to much for her. Going to distract ourselves from her loss by working double hard now on our reaper gift.


so sorry to hear about your Lucy.. Many hugs ..


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Be looking for brown truck tomorrow some one is getting reaped


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

So sorry for your loss stinker bell. Hugs to you!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

SFP, so sorry to hear about Lucy. I can't think of anything more difficult than saying good bye to your pup. So very sad for you guys.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I am getting some crafting done for my fabulous victim in between making valentines and Valentine boxes for the little monsters. At least I am getting something accomplished with theses snow days.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks all. It's good to have folks you can count on to send out good thoughts. 

Frog and I spent last night whipping up a few things. Have a little weekend get away planned to help us get a little distance from the memories so hopefully I"ll few a few trinkets to add to the pile.


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

Im getting closer to shipping out  !!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Someone should have goodies


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Pumpkin5 said:


> ...punctuated with a semicolon...


...sounds painful. bwhahahahaha


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Hilda said:


> ...sounds painful. bwhahahahaha



Ha, ha! I can be such a goofball at times....


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Okay, someone has goodies according to saki. We want to read all about them and see the pictures!!! lol


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

printersdevil said:


> Okay, someone has goodies according to saki. We want to read all about them and see the pictures!!! lol


That would be me!








Another shot of the teaser with hand-done woodburning.


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

First up - this guy! As if he wasn't enough alone...








A red Grandin Road spotlight! I'm super excited because I need more lighting!















Handmade by Saki! I love the packaging detail too!


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

Really awesome Egyptian coins, diffuser beads and oil!






















A fantastic Egyptian coin collection!


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

"Artifact remnants" placed among the packaging to make the "dig" more exciting!






















Love love love this guy! I'm excited to find a cool display case or shadowbox to present him in.






















And last but certainly not least! Some custom artwork that will look absolutely AMAZING framed in my tomb.

Saki is planning some Egyptian theming herself down the line, so it's really generous of her to put together such an amazing reaper package for me! I'm so thrilled with what you put together Saki! Thank you sooo much!!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

you are so very welcome 
I am so glad you like everything it was so much fun putting it all together for you can not wait to see your set up this year 

it was a blast making you the Egyptian stuff


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I need to get up the picture thread!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Well fellow Reapers Stormy Night had a bit of a mishap last night and landed himself in the ER! Drilled right through his hand!!! He's okay. No broken bones luckily but it hurts like a son of a Bleep! We are back at it today. Headed to michaels for some clay 
I do believe you will be happy with your stuff dear victim especially since real blood sweat and tears went into it haha.....JK







Also disregard the dinner dishes in the sink. It was a hectic night at our house


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

^Ouch! 

The idea is to keep your extremities out of the way of the drill bit.


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

Zombiesmash said:


> View attachment 273795
> 
> "Artifact remnants" placed among the packaging to make the "dig" more exciting!
> 
> ...


Such a fantastic reap!!! I am loving all of the Egyptian items  

Oooooo..... pictures!! Can't wait to see what others are getting  Yay!!!!


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

booswife02 said:


> Well fellow Reapers Stormy Night had a bit of a mishap last night and landed himself in the ER! Drilled right through his hand!!! He's okay. No broken bones luckily but it hurts like a son of a Bleep! We are back at it today. Headed to michaels for some clay
> I do believe you will be happy with your stuff dear victim especially since real blood sweat and tears went into it haha.....JK
> View attachment 273809
> 
> Also disregard the dinner dishes in the sink. It was a hectic night at our house


Talk about putting yourself into your work!  I do hope Stormy Night is feeling less pain today.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Zombiesmash, that was a great REAP! I know you are thrilled and well done Saki! Once again, you knocked it out of the ballpark! Yay for Secret Reapers!!!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I just wanted to check in and say I received a card from my reaper today! 

My grandma has been ill so I haven't been around much lately so getting your card in the mail really made my day! Thank you so much! I'll try to get a picture up by morning. 

Also it looks like I have some catching up to do!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Awesome Reap of Egyptian items. I love it all. The mummy and the hand are a nice spooky touch of realism. The book and coins are perfect. I can't wait to see the artwork with all your other stuff, too. This is exciting.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

The pictures thread is now open!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

awesome reap,Zombiesmash! love Egyptian things....in fact getting ready to go to a King Tut exhibit as we speak! 


oh ouch....that hand looks so sore!


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

Thank you all! I sent my package on Thursday by the way. UPS told me it should get there on the 17th.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Stormy Nights, I hope you are okay. OUCH!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Sure is quite in here


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

I have been laid up for the past few days but am just about to put the finishing touches on my victims package and hope to mail it out by Thursday, just have one more item to craft. Was hoping for today but .... 

With more boxes on the way, means more photos soon!! Yay!!!


----------



## StormyNightDesigns (Nov 18, 2015)

I'm all good, getting back at it tonight so I can finally ship tomorrow!


----------



## StormyNightDesigns (Nov 18, 2015)

Received this in the mail today! [emoji848]


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

glad you to see you are back in action SND !!!!


----------



## StormyNightDesigns (Nov 18, 2015)

Haha thanks, no drill bit through the hand can get me down!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

The wind is howling here today---up to 50 mph gusts, so it is too busy for me to do much besides stay inside and work on my wonder victim's goodies. I really have not forgotten you. I am in search for a box to mail things in and close to finishing up things for you.


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

Had a bit of a snag in my getting things out .... my kitties kept wanting to help me and well .... it was more of a hindrance than a help but I wouldn't hurt their feelings by telling them! My packages should go out today with a 3rd one being a tad bit later only because of my kitties  I love them to pieces but some times .... Lol!!!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

First an apology to my victim. It's been a hectic few weeks and I haven't been able to stalk you like I wanted too.  One item is near completion and I have been trying to order another and have it shipped directly to you without success. So it looks like you will be getting two packages with the first one hopefully shipping Monday and the other shipping when I receive it.

Unfortunately I have a bit of bad news. My grandma was diagnosed with throat cancer a few days ago and will be undergoing surgery and treatment next month. The baby and I will stay with her for at least a week after she comes home. There's no internet or cell service where she lives so I''ll only be on the forum sporadically for a while. The good news is that she has a really positive outlook about it which I think can be attributed to her desire to see her only great-grandchild grow up.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Oh, lizzy, I am so sorry to hear about your grandmom. It is wonderful that she has such a positive attitude as I really believe that it helps a lot. That little one is great inspiration for all of you. Prayers for her and the family.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

so sorry Lizzy!, sending prayers for your grandma!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Hugs Lizzy!

I shipped today now for the anxiety to start. Will my victim like it? Will it arrive safely?


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Another package on the way!!!! So excited to know that the owls will be busy during the next few days.

Having so much fun with this Reap. The goal is to finish up tomorrow and pack everything up Sunday and mail Monday. Sorry victim that I am down to the end in my sending. I hope it will be worth the wait for you. I know that you have opened up a new scene for me and I can't wait to get to work on mine. Love it!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

We could send right now, in fact darksnowflakeelsa and I had plans on finding a box so we could ship monday. I keep going back and forth on whether to make something or not. I've never made one and not exactly sure how but I don' think it will be hard. Another problem, I bought the stuff to make it already and now can't find the supplies ( anyone else ever do this?? it's crazy , I've looked everywhere !) Anyway, I have given myself today to find the supplies and then make a decision. Technically I've thought of about 3 different things I would like to make but they all have their own drawbacks lol. yeah, the more I write this , the more I think we are packing this weekend and mailing on Monday.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Just looked outside and there was a box on the porch !! Darksnowflakeelsa ( daughter) got a reaper box. it has seen better days so I hope all is ok inside. I'm hoping it is ok to open it cause it says box 2 of 6 and we haven't received a number 1 . Darksnowflake is still in bed but I'm waking her up !! lol


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

I am very sorry to hear about your Grandma Izzy! Sounds like she has the right attitude and will be on the fighting end of cancer when all is said and done. Sending her many healing thoughts!

Well it is looking like Monday will be my mailing day instead of today. Ugh ... down to the very last minute! I am sorry victim. Had really hoped to have your box to you by now!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

One of six boxes!!! Wow, can''t wait to see pics.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Dear Victim, I will be sending one box out on Monday, but the second box won't be ready in time.  I had a terrible set back on something I was making and had to regroup and figure out a different way to achieve the picture in my head. So, I will send the first box on the shipping deadline Monday, and the other box should be ready to mail out by Wednesday. I am always the cow's tail with Secret Reaper, but trust me, it will be worth the wait. BTW, you have been a fantastic Victim to have. I think Bethene must like me best, because she gave me you.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Pumpkin, bethene must love me, too because my victim is fantastic and I am having a lot of fun.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

printersdevil;[COLOR="#FF8C00" said:


> 1830681]Pumpkin, bethene must love me, too because my victim is fantastic and I am having a lot of fun.



 Yes, but Printersdevil.....I MUST be the favorite because when you discover my victim....you will understand that Bethene really likes me BEST. (Why else would she have given me my victim? Any other reason doesn't make sense.....) (I'm joking...I know Bethene doesn't play favorites.....she is an equal type person that gives everyone a shot at having the BEST victim...this time it was just my lucky day....)


----------



## StormyNightDesigns (Nov 18, 2015)

Sneak peak, mailing tomorrow day


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Oh, that eyeball is awesome!

And in the news department: I have been reaped!!!!! It is awesome and pics will be coming tonight. Sorry, that I can't share right now. Very busy day with medical procedure early this morning for hubby, doc appointment for me and several other stops that have to be made today. I ran home for a few minutes and found my packages propped in the door and had to stop and share its arrival.

Thank you beautifulnightmare. I love it all. It is perfect!!!!!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

yay! can't wait to see what you received !!!!


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

My packages are on their way! Expected delivery of a reaping on Wednesday


----------



## StormyNightDesigns (Nov 18, 2015)

My package shipped today also! Expected delivery on the 25th!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

My big package shipped today, too. I am great at picking a box that everything fits in but I really need to pick boxes first and fill to sizes under the large sizes. Victim I apologize that it won't be there until next Monday the 29th. I just could not go the $40 something shipping for Priority. Note to self: size and weight both matter. I also left your letter out and found it when I got home. I put it on an envelope with a spoiler alert message on the back. It is a detailed letter and should arrive before the package. So you choose: open and then have your imagination hopefully intrigued to have fun during your wait for the box or wait and open together! You have been a fantastic victim. I hope I did not go in a way far off from your vision. Oh, yeah there is a small package also coming that should arrive sooner than the big box. It is not revealed in the letter and is separate ffrom the big box. Do I have you intrigued? Now you have to wait to see if you are my victim and what I am babbling about!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Thank you for all the hugs lately. It really means a lot. 

My package didn't get mailed today because I am an idiot! I hit the snooze bar way too many times this morning and in the rush I left the box sitting by the door.  So out it will go tomorrow. The one item I made still isn't completed so it will be included in box #2 when the rest of your goodies arrive.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Ii just posted info about my crazy ONE ITEM ONLY Secret Reaper. Deadline is next Monday, Feb. 29 for sign-ups. So leap on in and join the zany fun. This is a fast sign-up and fast deadline to complete. Shipping deadline is March 17 on St. Patrick's Day. Come and join the fun, but be sure to read and follow the rules. ONE ITEM only and no more than $17 spent on the item. LOL, this promises to be fun and CHALLENGING.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Box #1 is on its way to you my dear victim and it's scheduled for delivery on Thursday!

Hoping the item I've been waiting for arrives soon so I can have box #2 out by the end of the week. Update: Just checked tracking and it's now scheduled for delivery to me on the 29th...Grrr.  

Wanted to pick up a few St. Patrick's Day decorations and noticed that there's really nothing in the stores other than a few party favors. I find that quite odd since there's a week-long Irish festival within 15 miles of my home.  Has anyone noticed this in your area?


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

There are lots of St. Pat things around here. Are you looking for something specific? Oriental Trading and U.S. Toys online usually have a lot of cheap things.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

We ( me and darksnowflakeelsa) mailed our package today !! Sorry victim we are a couple days late. I decided to go ahead and make the item I was on the fence about, I already had the stuff to do it and thought why not? !? Well, it ended up being harder than I thought, looked like a no brainer LOL , it actually takes more skill than I gave it credit...skill I am lacking in apparently. Anyway, it turned out not at all like I had envisioned but I sent it anyway, so no laughing !!
Should get a package on Friday victim.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

disembodiedvoice. even mailing several days later your package will beat mine to my vic. I had to send regular mail due to the price being almost double what I paid for the big box. My special vic should have theirs on Monday.


I hope it is worth the wait.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Woo Hoo ! we got some reapings !! Actually we got two packages yesterday but I didn't know until late last night. Darksnowflake goes to work with her grandpa and she found them on her way out and put them in her room for safekeeping. She didn't remember them until later but they are safe and sound. Also just got another box about 15 minutes ago and I woke her up to open that !! Everything made it in one piece and it is sooo cute. Love it! I have to go to work right now, and its sleeting but will take and post pics tonight when I get home.
thank you reaper !!!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I was reaped! Opening now with hyper kids who are acting like the bubble wrap inside is the greatest thing ever to happen on their boring snow day!


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

Well McBernes victims packages says that a notice was left? So I guess that means his victim is going to have to go pick them up.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent my in time for my victim to get it in plenty of time. Checked my tracking last night, it was to be delivered that day... it was delivered all right. Not to my victim who is on the other side of the country. Nope to an unknown address the next town over. IT NEVER left the state. PO says they don't know what happened, no idea where it is and oh I can start a claim in 15 days if I want. They will put a trace out on it maybe some new info will come to light but we got the don't count on it. OHHH Victim I am so Sorry. We'll give it a day to see if they come up with some answers and then make up a new package to send out on Monday... ok who has a spare dragon I can use to mail it out on??? I trust demon hoards more now then the USPS and their tracking.


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

Yikes. You would think as long as the postal office has been around that they would be more reliable than that. :-/ Wish I could help with the dragon but the only ones I own are in game. Hope they find it!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

My tracking scared me this morning when it said it was at its destination facility in Cincinatti, OH!!! But, by noon it was leaving there and on its way to its destination facility. I guess those are terms they use. Anyway it is moving and hopefully to the right place. They did tell me Monday delivery, but I am hoping it gets there early. Sorry dear victime it was too big and too heavy to send Priority Mail. But, it is getting closer.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

What gets me with this lastest tracking is it was scanned, sent to the nearby big city, scanned in there, later that day scanned out to it next place of scanning which was the very SAME post office it started at it was scanned out the next day and scanned and delivered to it's WRONG destination. ALL that scanning and NO one noticed it was on a wrong journey??? 

Since I made an online complaint an investigator has been assigned so hoping I hear something about what happened soon.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Stinkerbell that is awful. There seems to be a lot of weird things with shipping lately. I hope it gets redirected.


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

Slightly worried that Mcbernes victim hasn't said that they got their packages. They have written on here but no word on them getting their package. About to check the tracking numbers again to see what it says now.

edited- The tracking numbers still say the same thing it did yesterday. That a note was left. It also says it was attempted delivered at 7 something yesterday morning. I can't imagine having my mail delivered that early. I hope that they did not lose it.. It says it went to the right town but since they haven't said they got it I just don't know.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Who all has not received your Reaps yet?


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

printersdevil said:


> There are lots of St. Pat things around here. Are you looking for something specific? Oriental Trading and U.S. Toys online usually have a lot of cheap things.


Just looking for a leprechaun figurine or two for the little one. I've been able to find banners, hats and napkins, but no figurines.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> Sent my in time for my victim to get it in plenty of time. Checked my tracking last night, it was to be delivered that day... it was delivered all right. Not to my victim who is on the other side of the country. Nope to an unknown address the next town over. IT NEVER left the state. PO says they don't know what happened, no idea where it is and oh I can start a claim in 15 days if I want. They will put a trace out on it maybe some new info will come to light but we got the don't count on it. OHHH Victim I am so Sorry. We'll give it a day to see if they come up with some answers and then make up a new package to send out on Monday... ok who has a spare dragon I can use to mail it out on??? I trust demon hoards more now then the USPS and their tracking.


That stinks!  I hope the package is found soon. 

The item I ordered for my victim has been bouncing between two processing facilities the last few days. Originally it was estimated to be here yesterday, then Saturday and now Monday.  I hate to keep my victim waiting but maybe I can find a few more things for his/her box while I wait.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Lizzy, I will check out our stores for small Leprechauns. I think the Dollar Tree had some the other day and another local dollar type store. I would be happy to send a few your way for the little one and you!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

printersdevil said:


> Lizzy, I will check out our stores for small Leprechauns. I think the Dollar Tree had some the other day and another local dollar type store. I would be happy to send a few your way for the little one and you!


That would be awesome! I'd be happy tor reimburse you.  Our DT has nothing but Easter out.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

No problem, I will check it out tomorrow.


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

As a species we've done amazing, and sometime terrible, things . We've been to the Moon, sent mechanical proxies to Mars and even sent them outside our solar system. And yet it sometimes feels like a crap shoot sending packages in the mail lol.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Ok My update.... It appears that my package tracking is STILL saying it has been delivered to the reception desk somewhere in the next town over.... HOWEVER somehow magically my victim has posted photos of the contents of the box sent. I am currently awaiting answers on how this happened and thanking the immortals in charge of shipping reaper gifts for making sure my gifts arrive at their destination despite the best efforts of the USPS of making it not so. 

the answers to a second mystery my reaper has asked... I got a note on Thursday the mail person made an attempt to deliver a package. Again I shake my head. I was home, in fact I HEARD the mail truck out at the box while doing my afternoon chores, I have an EXTRA large mailbox (ok your packages would not have fit) but if my box isn't big enough they come down the drive, honk and if I don't hear it or get to them in time will leave the package in a garbage sack ( it rains here a LOT) at the gate. They never came down the drive, never honked and until hubby gets home early evening I don't know whats in the mail... he picks it up on his way down the driveway. Mail doesn't get delivered to my area till mid to late afternoon.... ONLY time there has been a 7AM delivery was back in the day when we had live chicks shipped to us... they want those out of there hands ASAP. So to my reaper... I have NOOOO idea what's up, we got a new postmaster and things have gone to heck in a handbasket. The counter hours are so short now if you work normal business hours to have a better chance of being cured of a werewolf bit then picking up anything. And if you do happen to get there you can die of old age and turn into a zombie before being helped, the lines are soooo long and only one person is back there working slower then molasses in January. Yet the cost of shipping is getting past the tipping point... it's costing more to ship an item the the item costs in the first place. OK off my soapbox.

Picked up some very beat up boxes early yesterday afternoon opened then on the spot just in case there was an issue but things arrived in one piece. Will post photos and commentary in the picture thread later this weekend... Have a home check/meet and greet for a possible new Great Dane in need of a new home Sunday AM... she has already had 2 forever homes in her short life. So we're running around the house and yard doing dog proofing we didn't need to do when Lucy was still with us.... Seems each furbaby needs a different type of dog proofing and we're not sure what kind this one will need just yet so we're trying to do it all... JUST in case this new furbaby gets to stay.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

You know what? I'd love to see pictures of the boxes that the victims receive. I know the boxes I send are carefully wrapped with bubble paper, kraft bags or tissue. I don't play around with the packaging....and somehow, even though FRAGILE is clearly marked on the boxes, some of the contents that are received look "worse for the journey". I have started adding additional insurance to the boxes I ship, hoping that will deter botched/rough handling.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Pumpkin5, I agree. I try to pack carefully. I know that having room to move around in a box is really dangerous so I try to pack it tight on top of all the bubble wrap and the air pillows, paper, plastic sacks, etc. that I usually use. I even buy the extra insurance, but it is not really worth anything unless it is something comercially bought. Sigh.... we are at the mercy of the shipping places. I have found that the USPS seems to be the best. I just wish they would take it a little easier with thing.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

My dear victim, The tracking says your last item will arrive Monday so I'm hoping your last box will go out on Tuesday. So glad I sent a few things to tide you over as I never expected quite this much of a delay.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Been a fun reaper


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Who is still waiting on their Reap? Maybe we still have photos to come. This has been a lot of fun!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Thank you so very much pumpkin5 omg you spoiled me and I feel so very blessed I will treasure everything .
Thank you again pics to come 
Xoxo


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> Thank you so very much pumpkin5 omg you spoiled me and I feel so very blessed I will treasure everything .
> Thank you again pics to come
> Xoxo



It was such a pleasure to have you as my victim Saki! You are so much fun and very sweet to so many people here on the forum. Lots of the Halloween cheer and good will on this forum is due to you. I hope you will enjoy everything and find a use for the stuff in all your fabulous Halloween crafting and creating.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Pumpkin5 said:


> It was such a pleasure to have you as my victim Saki! You are so much fun and very sweet to so many people here on the forum. Lots of the Halloween cheer and good will on this forum is due to you. I hope you will enjoy everything and find a use for the stuff in all your fabulous Halloween crafting and creating.


your so sweet thank you  i love it all xoxo


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

last update on my tracking. Got an email from the USPS now claiming there were 2 packages with the SAME tracking and it appears mine never left my state and they clearly have no idea where mine is. Thankfully I know. They have no proof where it is, where it went they just keep saying we have no idea how this happened... just goes to prove tracking is only as good as the person working the scanner.

Wanted to do the next one gift only reap but this dang tracking mess up has tainted me for now.... going to stick with the card exchanges I think... less stress if a card goes MIA. 

I have to agree on the boxes arriving worse for wear. I try to make my reaper gifts something that isn't too breakable and I've been lucky that the gifts we've gotten have arrived safe and sound even if the boxes like like Godzilla stepped on them.


----------

